# Any Gothic/Symphonic Metal fans out there?



## Jedi Knight (Dec 26, 2008)

If so, who's your favorite Gothic/Symphonic/Orchestral metal bands?

I'll list a few of mine to get it started.

Within Temptation is #1 by far. Great female front and no grunt.

Evanescence would have to be second. Amy Lee is probable the greatest female vocalist ever.

I'll through Lacuna Coil in at #3. Once again another great female lead.

There are many, many bands that I see as a tie for 4th.
If I had to choose just one, I'd maybe pick Ambeon, I think the lead female vocalist was just 14 years old when they released 'Fate Of A Dreamer'. That's impressive. 

Well, that's my list, albeit not very complete.
It's your turn.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

i listened to Paradise Lost's Icon and Draconian Times album in 90s. but nowadays looks like gothic belong to the term where female vocalist in a metal band. in this case Within Temptation surely my favorite, Angtoria and Lunatica also the band I am listened to.

Best combo of Gothic and symphonic metal should be Nightwish, I love both Tarja and Anette. Other big names like Rhapsody (of Fire), Avantasia, are along my favorite. There is also one project called AINA which has a nice orchestration works to fulfil your symphonic metal listening.


----------



## Jedi Knight (Dec 26, 2008)

Nightwish is definitely in amongst a lot others that are tied for 4th on my list,
including such groups as Tristiania, The Gathering, Sirenia, Ayreon, Therion and many more.
And most of these are only in 4th due to the grunt vocals, otherwise some could move up to as high as 2nd.

Angtoria and Lunatica, I'm not very familiar with but will check them out.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Try Epica and After Forever, the Dutch are masters in this style of music.


----------



## dumbass2311 (Jan 17, 2009)

Within Temptation
Evanesence
Nightwish
Epica
Apoctalypica (I know I spelled it wrong)
Winds of Plauge

Those are my top six.


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

I am not much of a Goth Metal fan, but I am a fan of Symphonic Metal. Gives me both my favorite genres of music at once, haha


----------



## Audiophiliac (Apr 30, 2009)

This is a very flooded genre of music now days. Epica, Nightwish and After Forever are by far my favourites, but there are some other new bands I've found that are worht checking out (out of the millions)

Unsun (a side project from the guitarist from Vader) and Katra are both very good.
Edenbridge is also excellent (although more progressive metal than gothic).

I'm pretty sure Lunatica also falls into that category.


----------



## Contrapunctus666 (Mar 22, 2009)

Symphonic metal bands are rock music that sounds like a fusion between metal and classical.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Does Emperor count? What about Gehenna?


----------



## Maestro (Jun 30, 2009)

Conservationist said:


> Does Emperor count? What about Gehenna?


Emperor certainly should, and I'll tag on Limbonic Art and Anorexia Nervosa.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd have to also admit a fondness for middle period Therion.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I used to enjoy it more a few years ago... right now I only listen to Within Temptation and Nightwish now and then.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I love two of Within Temptation's albums (Silent Force and Heart of Everything). Awesome stuff. I like Nightwish, their softer stuff is my favorite (Two for Tragedy, Creek Mary's Blood, and the Forever Moments are wonderful songs, tops in their catalogue to me.)
Delain is another great symphonic metal bad, Charlotte Wessels has a beautiful voice. The band was founded by Martijn Westerholt, the former keyboardist of Within Temptation actually.

I also enjoy Kamelot's last three albums. Serenity is a band that was kind of power-metal, but their last album was symphonic metal(Death and Legacy). These songs were all structured around a legendary figure in history....Joan of Arc, Christopher Columbus, Sir Francis Drake, etc. Three of the songs have some great female backing vocals. The male vocalists of both Kamelot and Serenity are quite good.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

love WT. Their new album though less "metal" is still a great one. I also like Serenity. Nightwish is going to release new album soon this november. Nightwish is not really "gothic".

Epica, Sirenia, After Forever, Leave's Eyes, Draconian etc. Paradise Lost as the early 90s gothic, all I like to listen.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Emperor probably shouldn't count, because they were black metal right down to the riffs, they just had some synth accents. This is probably why I actually like them.

Paradise Lost's early stuff was great, but rather than gothic/symphonic metal, it sounded like, well:






Not a big fan of their new commercial direction, or similar sounding bands.


----------

